# Dale Earnhardt Jr tweets his support for migrants and refugees



## PappyHoel (Jan 31, 2017)

I assume dale jr is in touch with his White privledge.  In fact I'm sure he would be happy to give up his spot on the circuit to a migrant.  NASCAR needs more diversity.


----------



## Patriot44 (Jan 31, 2017)

What is NASCAR?


----------



## Patriot44 (Jan 31, 2017)

NASCAR trying to appeal to the middle eastern viewer...


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jan 31, 2017)

PappyHoel said:


> I assume dale jr is in touch with his White privledge.  In fact I'm sure he would be happy to give up his spot on the circuit to a migrant.  NASCAR needs more diversity.



Mario Andretti, Ambrose, Montoya, Earl Ross are all migrants who raced and won in Nascar.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 31, 2017)

Nitram4891 said:


> Mario Andretti, Ambrose, Montoya, Earl Ross are all migrants who raced and won in Nascar.



How many of those drivers were Refugees? Andretti is an American citizen..


----------



## Big7 (Jan 31, 2017)

Patriot44 said:


> What is NASCAR?



Moonshiner's with a fo' bolt main.

Never made a penny off of me. 

GO FALCONS!


----------



## Patriot44 (Jan 31, 2017)

He is now sponsored by Tejarat Bank of Iran. 

What an idiot!


----------



## skeeter24 (Jan 31, 2017)

Jr wrote in his book Driver #8 that he thought that the Confederate flag and those who displayed it were closed minded and racist.  Most of this fans have no idea.....many probably couldn't read if you gave them a copy


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jan 31, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> How many of those drivers were Refugees? Andretti is an American citizen..



Mario Andretti was a refugee of WWII.  Might want to do a little more research there bud.  And yes, he sure is a naturalized citizen now.



> Early life[edit]
> Mario Andretti and his twin brother Aldo were born to Alvise Andretti, a farm administrator, and his wife, Rina, in Montona, Istria (now Motovun, Croatia).[6] Istria was then part of the Kingdom of Italy, but it was annexed by Yugoslavia at the end of World War II, as confirmed by the Treaty of Paris. The Andretti family left Montona in 1948, during the Istrian exodus, ending up in a refugee camp in Lucca, Italy.[7] They emigrated to the United States of America in 1955, settling in Nazareth in Pennsylvania's Lehigh Valley with just $125 to their name.[3] Andretti became a naturalized United States citizen in 1964.


----------



## Patriot44 (Jan 31, 2017)

Nitram4891 said:


> Mario Andretti was a refugee of WWII.  Might want to do a little more research there bud.  And yes, he sure is a naturalized citizen now.



Different time, different circumstances and different region or origin. 

He's a rich kid idiot boy.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jan 31, 2017)

Patriot44 said:


> Different time, different circumstances and different region or origin.
> 
> He's a rich kid idiot boy.



What?  Did you miss the part where they lost everything they had?  Or are you calling me an idiot boy?


----------



## Patriot44 (Jan 31, 2017)

Nitram4891 said:


> What?  Did you miss the part where they lost everything they had?  Or are you calling me an idiot boy?



No him. I attend a few parties where he was at in the 90's and he is most certainly a rich kid, at the very least from his early teens on. 

I checked out on NASCAR a few years ago completely and I have not looked back. It is a horrible sport dying a slow death. 

California and Vegas will keep it propped up for now.


----------



## ngadeerhunter1969 (Jan 31, 2017)

Im not sure how this, in any way, shows support for illegal refugees or immigrants but whatever.   This is the only mention I found on it in over three weeks of Tweets and your subject title is just about exactly what Huffington Post posted as their headline.   LOL! 

My family migrated here from Germany too.   We ARE a nation made up from immigration.   Both facts.

Doesnt mean I "support immigrants and refugees" piling in here by the thousands though.   Good grief.  Thats a reach if Ive ever seen one


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 31, 2017)

Nitram4891 said:


> Mario Andretti was a refugee of WWII.  Might want to do a little more research there bud.  And yes, he sure is a naturalized citizen now.



Why would I need to do research? I was asking a question there, bud.



> How many of those drivers were Refugees?



So are you saying we should let all of these fleeing Syrians in along with everyone else in hopes they become a Mario Andretti? 

And it was a WAY different time and enemy from WWII to  ISIS...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 31, 2017)

ngadeerhunter1969 said:


> Thats a reach if Ive ever seen one



No it's not... Why would he even post something like that the same weekend an executive order was signed? We were all immigrants at some point..


----------



## ngadeerhunter1969 (Jan 31, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> No it's not... Why would he even post something like that the same weekend an executive order was signed? We were all immigrants at some point..



It appears to me he was replying to or answering a Tweet from Gelar Budidarma.  I dont know what the original tweet said and dont really care either way.

I just find it comical that people will reach so far as to say someone supports  refugees based on a simple factual statement.  Very much a reach for sure, especially when its almost word for word what that liberal garbage rag Huffington Post says.  LOL!


----------



## alphachief (Jan 31, 2017)

Nitram4891 said:


> Mario Andretti was a LEGAL refugee of WWII.  Might want to do a little more research there bud.  And yes, he sure is a naturalized citizen now.



Fixed that for you...


----------



## alphachief (Jan 31, 2017)

Watching NASCAR these days is almost as painful as listening to country music...


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jan 31, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> Why would I need to do research? I was asking a question there, bud.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm saying I support what Jr said. This country was founded by immigrants, and as one myself, a legal immigrant that's been here for 23 years, I have issue with blanket immigration policy based on the country that's on your passport.  And no, I don't support letting in thousands of refugees, but again, I don't support banning everyone either.  I believe in border protection and I believe in a stout process for immigrating to the US, but banning it entirely again, because your passport has a particular country on it is ridiculous.  I have friends from those countries, some of them first generation immigrants and some second generation Americans.  All of them will be impacted by this in some way, and none deservedly so.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jan 31, 2017)

alphachief said:


> Fixed that for you...



Where did anyone say anything about letting illegal refugees in?


----------



## Gold Ranger (Jan 31, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> No it's not... Why would he even post something like that the same weekend an executive order was signed? We were all immigrants at some point..



He's not for immigrants, he just against not letting them in.  DUUUHHH. 

If you can't see the difference then you are capable of rational thought.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 31, 2017)

PappyHoel said:


> I assume dale jr is in touch with his White privledge.  In fact I'm sure he would be happy to give up his spot on the circuit to a migrant.  NASCAR needs more diversity.



You mean to a fella that can drive it like it has a bomb in it?


----------



## kc65 (Jan 31, 2017)

shut up and drive jr.....just like hollywood. get your monkey out and grind that organ...


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 31, 2017)

This is not the Political forum.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 31, 2017)

KyDawg said:


> This is not the Political forum.



Tell Dale Jr. that. He started it.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 31, 2017)

kc65 said:


> shut up and drive jr.....just like hollywood. get your monkey out and grind that organ...





Amen !!!


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 31, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Tell Dale Jr. that. He started it.



Dale don't talk to me, he knows that I know that he is not much of a driver.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 31, 2017)

KyDawg said:


> Dale don't talk to me, he knows that I know that he is not much of a driver.



I can get his number if you'd like to give him some tips.


----------



## riprap (Jan 31, 2017)

Still suffering from that head injury.


----------



## bullgator (Jan 31, 2017)

The executive order was a temporary ban on people from 7 countries. That list of countries was originally comprised by the Obummer administration. There are still 46 Muslim countries that ARE NOT on that list. 
The first responsibility of any POTUS is to keep its citizens safe. Nowhere does it say we have to allow anyone in to this country simply because they want to. There are plenty of good people from friendlier countries patiently waiting for their opportunity.


----------



## RunningBull (Jan 31, 2017)

riprap said:


> Still suffering from that head injury.



I was wondering the same here.


----------



## RunningBull (Jan 31, 2017)

bullgator said:


> The executive order was a temporary ban on people from 7 countries. That list of countries was originally comprised by the Obummer administration. There are still 46 Muslim countries that ARE NOT on that list.
> The first responsibility of any POTUS is to keep its citizens safe. Nowhere does it say we have to allow anyone in to this country simply because they want to. There are plenty of good people from friendlier countries patiently waiting for their opportunity.



This is an inconvenient truth, liberals have issues with remembering information past 15 minutes.


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 31, 2017)

bullgator said:


> The executive order was a temporary ban on people from 7 countries. That list of countries was originally comprised by the Obummer administration. There are still 46 Muslim countries that ARE NOT on that list.
> The first responsibility of any POTUS is to keep its citizens safe. Nowhere does it say we have to allow anyone in to this country simply because they want to. There are plenty of good people from friendlier countries patiently waiting for their opportunity.



This!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 31, 2017)

Great, y'all done went and got all political over a fella that only knows how to turn left. Now KYDawg is gonna move this thread and we're gonna have to bash Jr in the Political forum.


----------



## Big7 (Jan 31, 2017)

Tucker Carlson had some (D) kalifornia guy on tonight.

No supprise he would not answer a few simple questions.

One was something to the effect look what happened in Europe and particularly Germany and Sweden.

Tucker asked that fool "why would we want that here, they have destroyed every country they have mass immigrated to".

You guessed it. NO ANSWER.

Some of us used to say "burn it down" on here.

I am now saying "LOCK IT DOWN"!


----------



## turkeykirk (Feb 3, 2017)

Don't know about Dale Jr but Dale Sr. would knock a whole boat load of refugees out of the way to win a race.


----------



## Ben Athens (Feb 4, 2017)

My grand parents on both sides came to America as immigrants.  Difference is they became American and we're not trying to change America.


----------

